# Honey has 3 pups but...



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

well this morning honey started pushing i woke at 7am and she was just starting to push 

at 8:45 she gave bith to a lovely boy weighing 4.9 oz 139 gramms delivered him and delt with him on her own 

at 9:25 she gave birth to a girl weighing 5.0oz this was a breech delivery i helped her a little but she managed well and cleaned up

we thought she was all over when
contractions started again

and at 10:45 she gave birth to another little girl weighing 4.6oz however on inspection this little one has been found to have a cleft palate im quite sad but hope she survives to be my new little girl we have the vets at 2:15 to see what her chances are i will do everything in my power to keep my little angel pray for her everyone please x


*I also want to say a big thank you too Kim (mad dog woman) i couldent have got through it without your help hunni love you xxx*

**update***
our little precious angel had to be pts im sad but she would have been in a lot of pain otherwise it was so hard to let go but im so lucky to have honey and her other 2 healthy puppies 
thank you everyone 

ok pics are here

first born little boy we are calling him deisel at the moment









second born little girl we are calling sookie 









honey just gave birth to this little girl breech (sorry if its to graphic)









sookie with her mummy









sookie and honey 









sookie diesel and mummy



























sookie









diesel


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

more pics

deisel and sookie









our little precious angel RIP



























honey with all her babies 


















and then there was only 2 

































the little boy diesel


----------



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

awww congrats Honey!!! we cant wait to see piccies!!1 hoep the little one is ok and vet says she has a good chance!!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

glad Honey is ok  , hope the little girl with the cleft pallet is ok  , are you planning on keeping her ?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics Mandy - I bet they are all precious!! I am definitely pulling for your little girl & hope she is well enough to survive. I'm also glad to hear Honey is taking so well to motherhood. GO HONEY!!! :hello1:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mandy well done on a safe delivery, I hope the little girl will be ok. Will be thinking of you


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done Mandy.. and how thoughtful of Honey not to give birth in the middle of the night.. thats my kinda Mummy!!!

Please let us know how the vets goes we have fingers and paws crossed for the little baby with the cleft pallet. 

Can't wait for pics!!!

xxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers to you. Looking forward to pics and info from the vet.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad Honey is doing good. I will keep the little baby with the cleft pallet in my thoughts, I hope she will be ok. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us posted Mandy!! I am pulling for the little one!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i thought id never get home from work, fingers xxxxx for the little angel


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

fingers crossed for the little girl, xxxxxx good luck at the vets.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww yay well done Honey and you too Mandy!!
Praying for your wee girl, hope you get good news hon.
Keep us posted.
Cant wait to see the pics too! xxx


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

How wonderful 3 pups! Sending prayers for the little girl and <<hugs>> for you and Honey.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im so sad right now and cant stop crying im sorry to say our last little girl was pts as the hole in her palette was just too big for her to suvive the vet said she was drowning her lungs everytime she suckled and would have been in pain im so sad right now as i was hoping to keep little precious


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no Mandy, i am so so sorry!
Poor wee girl was just too precious for this world.

Run free at the bridge sweet baby girl. xxxx

Oh i am just goin to call you ok. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Left you a mesage hon, it went right to voicemail.
I understand though if you no want to talk and have yur hands full anyhow.
I actually felt quite teary recording it.

Massive hugs from me and mine.
Am here if you want to talk ok. xxx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry to hear about the little girl my thoughts are with you


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the little one...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy, so sorry about your little one. ( hugs )


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor little thing. 

RIP little girl.

Hope the others are doing great xx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats can't wait for pics


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry terri my phone had run out of charge its on now if you want to call


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mandy you have my number too if you need an ear, im sure you have loads of support, huggs to you and the others


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry to hear your little girl didnt make it, sending you a big hug, i hope mum and the other babies are doing ok,

R I P little one.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks everyone it was just so bittersweet i will be ok i just thought i would be able to save her and keep her but it wasent to be vet said there was nothing i could have done but oh how i wish there was im just so sad about it xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> sorry terri my phone had run out of charge its on now if you want to call


Ok doll. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry she didn't make it.  RIP sweet little girl. xx


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Mandy, I'm so sorry for the loss of the little girl. Just be happy you have two wonderful, healthy, happy pups, and a gorgeous momma to care for them! The little one is now being tended to by rubi and kept company by her pup that didnt make it as well.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What can i say ? everybody else has said it ! we all feel for you and your loss on here. x


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

dmccaughan said:


> Mandy, I'm so sorry for the loss of the little girl. Just be happy you have two wonderful, healthy, happy pups, and a gorgeous momma to care for them! The little one is now being tended to by rubi and kept company by her pup that didnt make it as well.


Well said Dustin, so many of us has had a hard time lately. 
Mandy, husgs and prayers for you, Honey and her 2 pups.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry , wishing all the best for the two pups!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I feel for you. Stay strong for you, the new momma and your new little family.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

dmccaughan said:


> Mandy, I'm so sorry for the loss of the little girl. Just be happy you have two wonderful, healthy, happy pups, and a gorgeous momma to care for them! The little one is now being tended to by rubi and kept company by her pup that didnt make it as well.


oohhh dustin hunni thank you i hope they are together in rainbow bridge rubi and her together makes me feel so much better i hope you are ok hun as my thoughts have been going out to you ((((hugs))))

and i know im still lucky to have honey and her 2 healthy pups 

RIP rubi and precious x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh RIP little girl my heart is breaking for you Mandy!! She's in a better place though just concentrate on Mummy and the others xxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Mandy so sorry to hear about the wee girl, such joy and heartbreak at the same time, RIP wee one. Wishing all the best for Honey and the 2 pups!
((((HUGS))))


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sooo sorry on the loss of the little girl. On a happier note, congrats on the other 2. Would love to see pics when u get some time.

Lori


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your little girl. That is so hard to deal with.  Praying for you and the pups.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Mandy I am so sorry sbout the little girl so sad, but you did the right thing. So glad Honey and the other 2 are doing well. (((((HUGS))))) There has been such heartbreaking news lately on the board, alot of angels are playing together at the bridge....


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats on the pups & im glas them and Honey are doing well, cant wait for some pics

but im soo sorry about the little girl. RIP little one


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

to you 
and Honey...so very sorry about the loss of the little girl.

Congrats though on the birth of 2 healthy puppies. 









little girl.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sorry you lost the little one.But I am also happy Hunni and the other two are doing good.I will be praying for you and the others.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ok guys i got pics up at last 
they are at the start of the thread 

******thanks for all the nice comments******


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy - great pictures!!! Sookie and Diesel look very healthy. I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Mandy they are all beautiful babies!!
I see you decided on Sookie instead of Saskia, i love the new name!
Little precious was soooo sweet too bless her.
Am so sorry hon.
Hope i was some comfort on the phone earlier, i know how bad you have been feeling, but you did the kindest thing.

The wee boy and girl look strong and healthy.
Honey is a great mummy too and so cute with her babies!
I cant wait to see them in person in a few weeks!!!
Keep us updated. xxxx


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous little ones. And my sincerest condonlences about little precious. I balled my head off too when the vet came back into the room and said that it was time to put my Tifas little girl to sleep. 

Looking forward to watching these two grow. They really are beautiful. Glad mum is well! 
X X X


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mandy, sorry to hear about the little girl.

Honey looks great and the pups are gorgeous


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are so gorgeous! I'm so sorry for the little one you lost, you are doing great with mom and pups thogh!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

congrats honey and Mandy on your new pups

RIP little one!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Honey is doing a super job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so sorry about the one pup  the others look adorable! congrats honey u are a great momma


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your little angel. 
Glad honey and the others are doing well. They look beautiful in the pics, lovely colors.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I am sorry about the little girl............. But sookie YAY (just change it to Sookey LOL i am kidding) I hope mum is doing well


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry u lost the little girl, rip little one

congrats on the pups, so cute


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats! I am sorry for your loss  mama and babies look great tho!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!!!! Congrats Honey! 
Sorry about the little one
R.I.P little one...


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awwww congrats on the puppies 
Sorry to hear about the loss. rip to that wee lil girl :0(
The other two pups look so gorgeous!  Good job to Honey 
Keep us posted with pics lol


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your 3rd little pup. I am happy to hear that Honey did well during her delivery. They are precious pups! Congrats!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

So sad to read about your second little girl. They are wonderful pics and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that your remaining little boy and girl are gonna be healthy and strong. They have their Mummy to help them, so they're already on their way. Wishing you all the best.

Too many sad stories of poorly puppies lately


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Congrats on your little pups they are adorable so sorry to hear about your little girl tho!!! Rip little one!!!


----------

